# Which laptop among these?? moderate gaming and good battery backup (while not playing)



## vipulgreattt (Jun 22, 2012)

*Which laptop among these?? ASUS K53SM, DELL Inspiron 15R, Lenovo Z580*

Hello friends!!

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
under ~42000-45000

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Portability will be great, but not a deal breaker.

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: ASUS, Lenovo, Dell, HP(not sure), Sony
b. Dislike:Apple, Acer, 

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
Moderate Gaming.
Graphic softwares (molecular structure visualization tools) and sometimes Photo or video editing (not at very high resoultion)

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Res : As great as possible
Type : Dont really know the difference between glossy/matte

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Must have good ASS, and if possible good battery backup (4 hours at least while not gaming). Long life (4-5 years).

7) Minimum Specs
i5 (second generation) 4 GB RAM and GPU >= GT 540M



Keeping in mind above needs I kind of liked these models (here)

And this one here.

Can you people please give some reviews over these choices too?


----------



## sarthak (Jun 22, 2012)

Get the Inspiron.


----------



## SijuS (Jun 22, 2012)

Yup, Inspiron is perfect for you!


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 22, 2012)

SijuS said:


> Yup, Inspiron is perfect for you!



I know that Dell Inspiron looks good with its specs. But I've been hearing lot of bad remarks about the brand. Like expansive services and poor ASS etc. This is why I am most inclined to the ASUS brand, which seems durable and good reviews worldwide. I am not sure about K53SM, as its just released and couldnt find much about it.

I also dont get, why ASUS has good reputation in international market but mostly neglected here in India.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 22, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> I
> I also dont get, why ASUS has good reputation in international market but mostly neglected here in India.



Indians have a mentality of "Oh expensive hai to bahot acha product hoga"...i do agree that ASUS don't give OS and it has poor screen.be practical, everyone has windows 7 ultimate OS. but ASUS is still cheap compare to its less failures. 
i love dell, sony and hp too, but sometimes they don't come in the way as i think of ASUS laptop.
look at laptops in US, they need minimum of 6GB ram in laptops and dell, hp, sony provide them with less cost, they are looting indians here, don't know why, atleast they should release same laptops configured here in india also.


----------



## SijuS (Jun 23, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> I know that Dell Inspiron looks good with its specs. But I've been hearing lot of bad remarks about the brand. Like expansive services and poor ASS etc. This is why I am most inclined to the ASUS brand, which seems durable and good reviews worldwide. I am not sure about K53SM, as its just released and couldnt find much about it.
> 
> I also dont get, why ASUS has good reputation in international market but mostly neglected here in India.



As far as I've seen, Dell provides much better ASS compared to Asus in India.

True, Asus has got a very good reputation in international market, and got a wide range of products too. But when it comes to India, they didnt seem to be fully established as yet. Hence HP & Dell are leading in India. Probably it might change in the future, who knows. But as off now, your best bet will be HP or Dell if ASS is a concern for you.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 23, 2012)

SijuS said:


> As far as I've seen, Dell provides much better ASS compared to Asus in India.
> 
> True, Asus has got a very good reputation in international market, and got a wide range of products too. But when it comes to India, they didnt seem to be fully established as yet. Hence HP & Dell are leading in India. Probably it might change in the future, who knows. But as off now, your best bet will be HP or Dell if ASS is a concern for you.



Thanks Sijus.. Looks like I will be going for Dell Inspiron 15R SE, core i5 3rd generation... From the reviews in related thread it seems like it's having no issues like heating or anything.. So may be a great deal.. Plus backlit keyboard, better GPU and 500 GB 7200 rpm HDD..


----------



## SijuS (Jun 23, 2012)

Great choice. Before buying, do call up the Dell CC to ask for any discounts. I guess there are some govt employe, student, corporate discounts going on. Confirm before ordering.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 23, 2012)

SijuS said:


> Great choice. Before buying, do call up the Dell CC to ask for any discounts. I guess there are some govt employe, student, corporate discounts going on. Confirm before ordering.



Yes I will keep that in mind.. Can you please provide a link to such discounts.. I couldnt find them 

How much is the discount worth?? can I save 5-6k on 50k purchase


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 26, 2012)

Get the inspiron, its the best option right now.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jun 26, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Get the inspiron, its the best option right now.



Yes.. probably I'll go for it.. Just waiting for some more reviews.. Have a tough tie between ASUS and Dell.. Good thing I'm not in hurry


----------



## Abhinav Gupta (Jun 26, 2012)

Definitely go for Inspiron among these.


----------



## adnan87 (Jun 29, 2012)

Check out sony vaio e15 as well

SVE15116EN : E Series : VAIO Laptop & Computer : Sony India

Looks really good.

But it comes with 2nd gen i5, though there is just around 5-10% difference in performance.


----------

